# Stem cell development for inflammatory bowel disease



## HumanistRuth (Sep 19, 2013)

Stem Cell Transplant Repairs Damaged Gut of Inflammatory Bowel Disease

Research in mice suggests stem cell therapy for inflammatory bowel diseases such as ulcerative colitis may be coming.


----------

